# Tank mates for Axolotl?



## AxolotlMan (Jun 25, 2011)

i have an axolotl in a 10 gallon tank and i want to get a pleco, will those do good together?
or maybe any other types of fish will do good with an axolotl?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No, 2 reasons, plecos get to big for a 10 gal. and its not advisable to have tankmates with them.

Axolotls - Requirements & Water Conditions in Captivity


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Plus, they are way too ugly to be in there with anything else...


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

U can only have cold water fish, axos must have cold water n u can't have too strong a filter because the current puts too much stress on them. Also make sure the fish r smaller than the axis current size. Maybe try guppies? 0r the little red feeder fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine I kept alone.he did eat fish.Also look into something bigger for him.I had mine in a 29 and he still needed bigger.They move about quite a bit.Also they like plants.I had sags with mine and he loved to lay on them.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

They will eat anything that will fit in their mouths and have tempting and delicate gills that are prone to getting nibbled on by fish.


----------

